# Mead making in Alabama



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't know, check the website for state agency that overseas this.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

http://beertown.org/statutes/alabama.htm

Looks like Alabama is still trying to leave America behind... meaning watch your behind if you homebrew. Individual rights still tightly capped....


----------



## WestTexasBeeKeeper (Sep 24, 2009)

Ben Brewcat said:


> http://beertown.org/statutes/alabama.htm
> 
> Looks like Alabama is still trying to leave America behind... meaning watch your behind if you homebrew. Individual rights still tightly capped....


I do know federal says you can make up to 100 gallons of home brew per family member, not to exceed 200 gallons. Texas goes by the same laws

Thats alot of mead

I found this about Alabama:

"Section 28-3A-6 - Manufacturer license; issuance; restrictions on sales; registration of labels; seizure of unregistered goods; monthly reports; daily records; inspections.
(a) Upon applicant's compliance with the provisions of this chapter and the regulations made thereunder, the board shall issue to applicant a manufacturer license which shall authorize the licensee to manufacture or otherwise distill, produce, ferment, brew, bottle, rectify or compound alcoholic beverages within this state or for sale or distribution within this state. No person shall manufacture or otherwise distill, produce, ferment, brew, bottle, rectify or compound alcoholic beverages within this state or for sale or distribution within this state or to the state, the board, or any licensee of the board, unless such person or his authorized representative shall be granted a manufacturer license issued by the board."

Didnt say anything about for your own use


----------



## Beee Farmer (Aug 11, 2008)

sounds plain as mud... :rulez:


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I have found the same confusing information myself. I would love to have a yes or no from someone at the State level. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

if its illegal just smile and dont tell anyone while you enjoy the most delicious and rewarding hobby ever, besides beekeeping of course.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I Googled "Alabama homebrew supply" and came up with three different businesses in Alabama that advertise beer and wine making supplies. One of them also has beekeeping supplies. There's a good chance one of them can answer your questions.

George


----------

